# Strange question. Need help with my settings on my Panny Plasma



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi.

I have the Panasonic TCP 54 G10, which I think is a good TV.

But, can't help but notice my TV compared to others appears to lack "depth" from a high def or blu ray source.

To try give an example: When I watch other good TV's using a blu ray source, the character in the foreground actually looks like he is physically in front of the background. You can practically see the "seperation" between foreground character and the background. I think that looks awesome, but I don't get that on my Panny Plasma from any HD source or Blu Ray.


I hope I have properly described what I see the problem to be. (but probably not well)

I am watching my TV in a rec room downstairs, where lighting is basically controlled.


Was wondering if anyone had any tips?

My settings are as follows:

Contrast +59
Brightness +50
Color +50
tint 0
Sharpness +75
Color Temp Normal
color Mgmt Off
XV Color Off
CATS off
Video NR weak


thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Spears-Munsil-High-Definition-Benchmark-Blu-ray/dp/B001UM29OC


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

My Panny's PQ pops....I used the settings I got from cnet's HDTV settings forum, and what I found at tweaktv

http://www.tweaktv.com/tweak-my-tv/calibration-guide/panasonic-tc-p50g10.html

http://forums.cnet.com/7723-19410_102-337556.html


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

philmalik said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have the Panasonic TCP 54 G10, which I think is a good TV.
> 
> ...


Try the vivid mode. Set the contrast between 30 and 40 and the color to about 50.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

LI-SVT said:


> Try the vivid mode. Set the contrast between 30 and 40 and the color to about 50.


Negative .......its pretty much universally accepted that vivid mode should not be used for picture accuracy....


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Negative .......its pretty much universally accepted that vivid mode should not be used for picture accuracy....


Agreed, he was asking for more "depth." He didn't ask for more accuracy. In the end the beauty is in the eye of the watcher.


----------

